# Uncovering hidden memories from your childhood?



## Goatfork (Nov 2, 2011)

When I was little, I saw the anime Princess Mononoke -for those of you who don't know what that is, it's way, way, way more badass than it sounds- and I absolutely loved it. I never remembered the name of the movie, but scenes and imagry stuck with me and would often be a part of my dreams or something in real life would remind me of an image from it. The thing that really, really got to me though was never knowing what these scenes and images were from.

Last night I chose to watch Princess Mononoke because it sounded really familiar and I liked Miyazaki's other works quite a bunch. I realised shortly into the movie what I was watching, and my jaw hit the floor. It all rushed back to me and it was like this amazing closure of a mystery of my childhood. The movie was incredible and I'm a little awestruck by the whole experience.

The whole point of this is I want to know if any of you have ever experienced something like this, like uncovering a secret from your subconcious. Did you ever hear a song or watch a movie in your childhood that stuck with you but you had no idea what it was, only to discover it again in your adulthood? If so, please share your stories.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 2, 2011)

my dad constantly kicking the shit out of me


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2011)

jymellis said:


> my dad constantly kicking the shit out of me



Dude you took this thread from innocent to dark in one fell swoop. 


I love it when I hear a song from the 90s and I get all nostalgic. 

BABBEEEHHH I COMPARE YOU TOO A KISS FROM A ROSE ON THE GREEEEEY

OOOOOOOH etc


----------



## Razzy (Nov 2, 2011)

jymellis said:


> my dad constantly kicking the shit out of me



This made me  for some reason.

I'm sorry for laughing at your pain.


----------



## skeels (Nov 2, 2011)

Wrote a song once called "Agonizing Childhood Flashback". 
Luckily, most of my childhood memories are about cats.


----------



## MFB (Nov 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude you took this thread from innocent to dark in one fell swoop.
> 
> 
> I love it when I hear a song from the 90s and I get all nostalgic.
> ...



Ya know, I've had the song stuck in my head for a few days now, and I'm finally listening to it after reading this


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Nov 6, 2011)

happens to me all the time but cause I didn't pay attention to names as much when I was little even though I'm still a child to most people cause I'm only a few days shy of being 17.
Recently I've been listening to Outkast becasue my friend showed me B.O.B by them and I found Hey Ya! by them on youtube and was shocked it was the same group, it was stuck for a long time because when I was in elementary school my mom would have mtv or some thing like that on when I would get ready for school and that song came on.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey Ya is one of the greatest songs ever.

I don't really uncover hidden memories, but I like hearing songs that I haven't heard in years, two good examples being last year when I heard "Follow Me" by Uncle Kracker, an awesome song I hadn't heard for years, and this year when I listened to The Crusade by Trivium, a band I have been listening to for years but I hadn't heard that song for about four years.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 6, 2011)

i had been searching for this song for so many years, like i op i had sort of flash backs of elements in the song but could never really figure out what it was from. after getting back into aussie hip-hop a bit more lately i stumbled upon it by accident and had a huge "holy fucking shit" moment. it felt like so bizzare listening to it, i cant really explain it.
anyway here is the song for anyone that is curious:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I popped my first boner to a Mariah Carey video... 

That "Dream Lover" song...


----------



## skoatdestroy (Nov 6, 2011)

Prelude FFVII Voices Concert - YouTube
hands down some of the most amazing music ever written growing up i was a huge final fantasy nerd (the newer ones are kinda ....meh.....) and when i hear this music its like the weight of the world is lifted off my shoulders. its just really peace full and makes me feel like im a kid again


----------



## Fiction (Nov 7, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i had been searching for this song for so many years, like i op i had sort of flash backs of elements in the song but could never really figure out what it was from. after getting back into aussie hip-hop a bit more lately i stumbled upon it by accident and had a huge "holy fucking shit" moment. it felt like so bizzare listening to it, i cant really explain it.
> anyway here is the song for anyone that is curious:




Australian Hip-Hip 

I get extremely nostalgic over games, especially Final Fantasy, Zelda, Mario and Donkey Country. I spent a lot of my young childhood 4-10 playing video games. And when I got into guitar, I basically completely stopped gaming, I purchased an xbox360, and in 2 years played it probably 10 hours. I've just finished High-school, so I bought myself a PS1 + Old Games I use to play and Bought a Snes with my old favourites. The past few weeks have just been fucking nostalgia errywhere!

Theres still 1 game, I can't find though.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I remember seeing a horror movie back in the early 80's that freaked me right out, I still have very vivid memories of it since I wasn't allowed to watch that sort of stuff as a kid. Well, now I'm obsessed with horror movies, especially from that era, but for all the stuff I've sat through, both great and terrible, I've never been able to find that movie (not knowing the title hasn't helped). It remains my grail.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 9, 2011)

zappatton2 said:


> I've never been able to find that movie (not knowing the title hasn't helped). It remains my grail.



What do you remember about it? Somebody here might know.


----------



## zappatton2 (Nov 9, 2011)

I remember a typical teen slasher sort of movie, with some killer that had killed as a child in sort of a cult, and a cop who was always looking for this killer, also there was a carnival setting (I remember a girl getting killed on the merry-go-round), some other kid getting killed in an outhouse, all rather vague memories but I know I'd know it when I saw it. Problem is, all of those elements are in other movies from the time.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 10, 2011)

princess mononoke is actually one of my all time favorite movies
i remember the first time i saw it (about 7 or 8 years back?) i watched it 3 times back to back. each time i kept turning up the volume just a bit as there is SO much work put into EVERYTHING in it. from the background voices to the ambient music to everything. plus, the art work is beautiful. on top of that, one thing i really loved about it was that its characters are the exact same, fighting the exact same war, just on opposite ends. for example, princess mononoke believes human are evil and should die. that lady believes animals/forest is evil and should die. but along with that, there are lots of other similarities between them

i liked it even more because i was raised/taught post-modernism (taking the WHOLE picture in, the good, the bad, etc, and then making a conclusion), and its very rare to see that in any form of art...



back to the topic, the only thing that puts me back into that nostalgic mood are fairly few things in terms of entertainment.
the last time that happened to me was actually a few days ago. i was playing metal gear solid 4, and the part where snake


Spoiler



visits shadow moses after 9 years, and having those constant flashbacks


 really made me think that its been THAT long since i played the first game, and how brilliant everything is about this game/story.

but normally its food that gets me in that state of nostalgia


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 10, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm pretty sure I popped my first boner to a Mariah Carey video...
> 
> That "Dream Lover" song...



mine would have been gwen steffani during her no doubt era


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 10, 2011)

yes, i've had it happen. when i was very young an older student put on a magic show with a couple of tunes playing that were really cool. i heard the songs many years later and i remembered the show and how it felt to sit there -- the whole thing came back. total recall if you will.


----------



## -42- (Nov 10, 2011)

Right now all I can picture is the bandit who got his arms shot off.


----------

